# Before & After KS drain



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Had the pleasure of fixing this for a regular customer of ours, this is their rental property. I had to cut into the paneling so I could cut the ABS & extend it out so it would line up to the trap. The DW drain was going into a 1.5" galvanized fitting that was a biatch to get off!
Yea, I know..... I used cheap plastic pipes  They haven't caused me any problems rotting out.:tt2:

Before:









After:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good from here

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

You should get some telescoping end-outlets so you wouldn't have to put that extension in the middle. Against code here to do that if I recall. Otherwise it's a vast improvement.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Indie said:


> You should get some telescoping end-outlets so you wouldn't have to put that extension in the middle. Against code here to do that if I recall. Otherwise it's a vast improvement.


 That is a telescopic! The sink outlets were very far apart and also set to the rear of the basin!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good from my house.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice photos. A little high key maybe but overall decent.

Perhaps a reflector to add some fill and avoid the harsh shadows...



Just kidding - I know quite a few photography words and don't get to use them much.

Nice photography website BTW!

p.s. Do you really do work in "Chatahoochie" or as it's also known, "What's up Momma"?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

It's ok, I'm not a big fan of continuos wastes, if it were me doing that job it would be sched. 40 PVC or ABS with a trap on each bowl.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It's ok, I'm not a big fan of continuos wastes, if it were me doing that job it would be sched. 40 PVC or ABS with a trap on each bowl.


 
Why?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Nice photos. A little high key maybe but overall decent.
> 
> Perhaps a reflector to add some fill and avoid the harsh shadows...
> 
> ...


Actually they would have been perfect if I used my Nikon D700 and a softbox on my SB900 :laughing: If there had been more distance to the back wall I could have really erased the background with my Nikkor 85 1.4 lens....
I'm a free time professional photographer, hopefully my next vocation after my knees say no-mas.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Much better improvment... but the dishwasher discharge should be higher against the countertop...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Much better improvment... but the dishwasher discharge should be higher against the countertop...


I wanted to get it higher but I was out of slack and didn't want to stretch it too much.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I wanted to get it higher but I was out of slack and didn't want to stretch it too much.


 
Dude looks great...bunch of haters on here..lol:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Dude looks great...bunch of haters on here..lol:thumbup:


Everyone has an opinion right:thumbup: It's okay I can take it!
I just hope NHMaster don't see it


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

We would need a dw airgap , u don't?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It's ok, I'm not a big fan of continuos wastes, if it were me doing that job it would be sched. 40 PVC or ABS with a trap on each bowl.


Thats pretty strange.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

no airgap for dishwashers here....

I've never seen any plumber here do individual traps on any KS


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> We would need a dw airgap , u don't?


 Thanks gawd that wee don't use air gap for dishwasher here.. they leaks, stinks and fugging ugly ...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> We would need a dw airgap , u don't?


How would you plumb that in? I've never seen that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> That is a telescopic! The sink outlets were very far apart and also set to the rear of the basin!


I should have clarified to say a telescope without the additional extension needed. Don't think that is code allowed, but who cares. Nice clean up.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Typically a separate trap, or an airgap above the sink


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Here she be


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Why?


Because sch. 40 is more professional and looks better than those cheap thin wall continuos wastes. Not to mention there's a nice restriction in the baffle from the tee in the continuos waste. Every once and awhile I actually make my own continuos wastes out of sch. 40. but 99% of the time it's a trap on each bowl for me.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> Here she be


Good evening Plomero.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have done double traps with glued 1.5" on upper end homes but not on rental. I sure like how they drain the bowls with doubles, SWOOSH!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Buddy, this is my version of facebook


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I would never repipe this in tubular plastic. That is handyman plumbing. Looks like you Know how to plumb but just used wrong material. 

Double trap ok by me, continuous waste ok by me too


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> Here she be


Thanks for that. Never seen it but considering the possible cross contamination I'm surprised we aren't required to install indirect - yet.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Had the pleasure of fixing this for a regular customer of ours, this is their rental property. I had to cut into the paneling so I could cut the ABS & extend it out so it would line up to the trap. The DW drain was going into a 1.5" galvanized fitting that was a biatch to get off!
> Yea, I know..... I used cheap plastic pipes  They haven't caused me any problems rotting out.:tt2:
> 
> Before:
> ...


 Probably doesn't apply in this case but some newer models specifically say not to loop up high. It's done already on the DW itself. It's a good idea to check in the manual to be sure.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Because sch. 40 is more professional and looks better than those cheap thin wall continuos wastes. Not to mention there's a nice restriction in the baffle from the tee in the continuos waste. Every once and awhile I actually make my own continuos wastes out of sch. 40. but 99% of the time it's a trap on each bowl for me.


Seems extreme to me


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You should have used copper or galvanized drains under that sink. :blink:


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

walker426 said:


> Seems extreme to me


Why is that extreme? Professionalism and image goes a long way in helping your business. If you explain to most customers why Sch. 40 is far better than that tubular crap most will choose Sch. 40. Tubular will never outlast Sch. 40 and it really isn't much more expensive to install for what you're getting. And, if you have a customer who's too cheap to realize this, you probably don't want that person as a customer in the first place.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

This is what I use under sinks. 
http://www.us.schott.com/tubing/english/special_glass/processed_tubing/drainline/catalog.html

It might be a little extreme, but it looks good.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with tubular slip joint traps and wastes under sinks! The reason for the baffle in a continuos waste is for the forced pressure that the garbage disposal puts out, in that it keeps from rushing up the other bowl. As far as the d.w. hose goes all the dishwashers I've installed in the past two years are already trapped on the side of the unit and you can shove those air gaps as far as I'm conscerned! Good job plumbergeek:thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> This is what I use under sinks.
> http://www.us.schott.com/tubing/english/special_glass/processed_tubing/drainline/catalog.html
> 
> It might be a little extreme, but it looks good.


 
I don't know seems cheap to me. I only use gold (24K) under my customers sinks. If your not using gold your a hack.

I buy it in bar form and melt it down to make my own fittings. I'm pretty much the best around.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Why is that extreme? Professionalism and image goes a long way in helping your business. If you explain to most customers why Sch. 40 is far better than that tubular crap most will choose Sch. 40. Tubular will never outlast Sch. 40 and it really isn't much more expensive to install for what you're getting. And, if you have a customer who's too cheap to realize this, you probably don't want that person as a customer in the first place.


I think two traps would look strange. I actually dont know if ive ever seen it and i cant think of any reason to do it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I think two traps would look strange. I actually dont know if ive ever seen it and i cant think of any reason to do it.


Looks something like this.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks something like this.


That's 1 hell of a trap seal

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Im working on science labs with all schott (glass) pipe right now. Its awesome stuff to work with and you can see if you have a clog.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I think two traps would look strange. I actually dont know if ive ever seen it and i *cant think of any reason to do it*.


Actually it's the best way to do it. In Wisconsin we can't plumb a garbage disposal into a continuous waste. Each bowl has to have it's own trap when a disposal is used.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks something like this.


Whats up with that why such a deep trap


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks something like this.


That looks weird, and imo that is not common vented properly.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Actually it's the best way to do it. In Wisconsin we can't plumb a garbage disposal into a continuous waste. Each bowl has to have it's own trap when a disposal is used.


I dont think its the best way to do it. Its one fixture there should be one trap, and if you do it like that pic its not vented properly.....


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I dont think its the best way to do it. Its one fixture there should be one trap, *and if you do it like that pic its not vented properly.....*


It most certainly is vented properly, a perfectly legal common vent according to the state of Wisconsin. And, it's especially the best way to do it with a garbage disposal.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It most certainly is vented properly, a perfectly legal common vent according to the state of Wisconsin. And, it's especially the best way to do it with a garbage disposal.


What is a ks dfu count in your cheese code in ohio i got 2


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It most certainly is vented properly, a perfectly legal common vent according to the state of Wisconsin. And, it's especially the best way to do it with a garbage disposal.


Im sorry but it most certainly is not vented properly... Both trap arms should connect to the vent at same junction by using a cross.
The pic shows them tying together and then connecting to vent. Thats not ok.
If you want to argue two traps are better fine, but they need to be properly vented.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Canadian code that's illegal, double wye's for waste can only be in the true vertical plane.

All drainage 1 1/4"-3" must have 1/4" minimum slope. If a wye is on it's back, you cannot achieve that. If you wanted 1/4" slope on one side the other side would be 1/4" negative fall. Make sense? I don't know if I'm explaining that correct.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Im sorry but it most certainly is not vented properly... Both trap arms should connect to the vent at same junction by using a cross.
> The pic shows them tying together and then connecting to vent. Thats not ok.
> If you want to argue two traps are better fine, *but they need to be properly vented.*


Maybe your code is diferent from Wisconsin, sorry, it's properly vented.

This is right from the WI code book.

*(11)* COMMON VENTS

(b) Horizontal branches. The fixture drains from 2 wall-outlet fixtures, each with a drainage fixture unit value of one or less, or the fixture drains from 2 traps serving a kitchen sink with or without a dishwasher may connect to a horizontal branch without individual vents provided a common vent connects to the branch drain downstream of both fixture drains. Both fixture drains shall be of the same diameter. The developed length of the drain from the vent to the farthest trap shall conform to sub. (9)


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Im sorry but it most certainly is not vented properly... *Both trap arms should connect to the vent at same junction by using a cross.*
> The pic shows them tying together and then connecting to vent. Thats not ok.
> If you want to argue two traps are better fine, but they need to be properly vented.


On a kitchen sink, that's illegal in WI, we can't use a double san tee. Try cleaning the drain out from either trap without it crossing over into the other. That setup requires a cleanout above or below the double san tee.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> On a kitchen sink, that's illegal in WI, we can't use a double san tee. Try cleaning the drain out from either trap without it crossing over into the other. That setup requires a cleanout above or below the double san tee.


 Here in Mass we can not use a slip joint connection at the trap wier it must be a solid joint IE, glued or soildered.

PS. How can Green bay be titletown with one sport winning a championship. Boston is the real title town.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> On a kitchen sink, that's illegal in WI, we can't use a double san tee. Try cleaning the drain out from either trap without it crossing over into the other. That setup requires a cleanout above or below the double san tee.


Here in Mass we can not use a slip joint connection at the trap wier it must be a solid joint IE, glued or soildered.

PS. How can Green bay be titletown with one sport winning a championship. Boston is the real title town.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> PS. How can Green bay be titletown with one sport winning a championship. Boston is the real title town.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Here in Mass we can not use a slip joint connection at the trap wier it must be a solid joint IE, glued or soildered.
> 
> *PS. How can Green bay be titletown with one sport winning a championship. Boston is the real title town.*




In regards to the NFL and "World Champions", the Green Bay Packers stand alone, the greatest professional sports franchise in the world. :yes:


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


>


Speaking of choking, the Packers put on a massive choke display in the playoffs against the Giants.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Red Sox , Bruins, Celtics and the Patriots have all won championships in he last 10 years.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Man, I thought Atlanta was "Titletown" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Lets get this thread back on trap...I mean track! 

Thank You I'll be here all week!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Titletownplumbr said:


> [/B]
> 
> In regards to the NFL and "World Champions", the Green Bay Packers stand alone, the greatest professional sports franchise in the world. :yes:


fftopic:


Titletownplumbr said:


> Speaking of choking, the Packers put on a massive choke display in the playoffs against the Giants.


 
fftopic:


Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Red Sox , Bruins, Celtics and the Patriots have all won championships in he last 10 years.


fftopic:








Let's stay on-topic. PlumberGeek wants to talk about his K/S waste repair, not sports......:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Lets get this thread back on trap...I mean track!
> 
> Thank You I'll be here all week!


 
No? know one? Damn thats comedy gold!:laughing:


----------

